# Pigeon Papers?



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do purebread pigeons have papers like purebread dogs do? I was just wondering because I always keep track of eggs and babies. 
Taylor


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pedigrees are basicly records of the birds breeding. From the breeder. Show birds would be bred down from other show birds with records of the breeding and show wins ect. Racers there the same. breeding info on linage and race wins places in races and such. Any person can start a pedigree by record keeping. A family line of birds with records help to control the line of use. And how that line develops and has progressed. I have had pedigrees on racers that went back over 55 years many pages long. But the bird in hand counts and building along a line brings results.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do they have full names?


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

TaylorGS, excuse me from straying from your question, which was a good one; but, in my opinion, that whole pedigree stuff causes nothing but pain and sorrow for the species. Take a look at all the animal shelters across the country and you will see that nearly all of the dogs and cats ready to be put down are mixed-breeds. You can find beauty and companionship in any kind of animal. That "pedigree/money game" is nothing more than a death sentence for unwanted mixed-breeds. In order to protect the unfortunate animals (mixed-breeds) at the bottom of the chain, we all need to rise above the "pedigree" foolishness.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I agree with you, but I do like to keep track of my birds just for fun.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Taylor,
I raise show pigeons, Valencian Figuritas. I do keep a loft book, just so I can keep track of what color/s and quality of pigeon each mated pair produces, and how birds do showing.
Daryl


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Just want to add that it's great to keep records of your birds. Hey, everybody enjoys a birthday party! And, I know that all of you here are pet lovers and treat your birds well. I just have this bone to pick with those people who have put a price tag on animals and who have turned the pet world into a cut-throat business. In that game, it's always the weak and innocent who suffer the most dearly.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Yo Pauly said:


> TaylorGS, excuse me from straying from your question, which was a good one; but, in my opinion, that whole pedigree stuff causes nothing but pain and sorrow for the species. Take a look at all the animal shelters across the country and you will see that nearly all of the dogs and cats ready to be put down are mixed-breeds. You can find beauty and companionship in any kind of animal. That "pedigree/money game" is nothing more than a death sentence for unwanted mixed-breeds. In order to protect the unfortunate animals (mixed-breeds) at the bottom of the chain, we all need to rise above the "pedigree" foolishness.


Yo Pauly,

I understand what you are saying. And you make some good points. But, if you want to own shows dogs, or race horses, who in their right mind would purchase one, without the paper ? If you want a pet, then go to the SPCA and adopt one. I have adopted five cats and a dog that way.

Re Lee is correct, it is the bird in the hand that counts. For me, when I have that super bird in my hand, and I have a valid pedigree also in hand. That piece of paper provides me with a very useful tool, in planning future matings. It provides me with a genetic roadmap. My experience, and belief, is that great racing pigeons, come from great racing pigeons the majority, if not all of the time.

A "Valid" pedigree, which can show me that that the outstanding specimen in my hand, is from a family of winners, mother, father, brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles, grand parents, great grand parents etc. Is worth more to me, then simply a great specimen in the hand.

If one simply wants a great pet, then forget the pedigrees and pure breds, go for the mutt.  If you want to seriously compete in the show circle or races, then you need to acquire proven stock. Valuable proven stock, come with a family history, of proven winners. If you don't belive that, then it most likely shows in your results.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Warren, you are absolutely correct. It's still a "sport/business" and the nature of the beast is stay competitive by producing the best. Fortunately, for your pets, you have_ heart_; unfortunately, not all involved with animals are like you.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When a person raises and produces birds animals ect. You have to look at a breeding program to go forward. There will be more birds animals even with pedigrees that will not fit in the program. If you want a sucsessful program. There is where what you do with surplus birds animals ect. matters. Even though they will not fit your program. They may help some one else or become a back yard bird as a pet. hobby horse ect. So there other people are given a chance to enjoy birds animals ect. At a price or given to them that will meet there needs. You will find there that some of those people will neglect there new pet more often then the breeder ever would. So most often a breeder is very responsible in there program. and learns and knows much of what they breed Through records pedigrees of the past.


----------



## halfwatt (Apr 28, 2005)

I raise rare colered racing homers for show, and found i can get more money selling them if the have a pedigree. This will tell the buyer the backround...i.e colors on their backround, of the bird they are buying. Just because you may purchase a pair of blue bars, unless you know the back round of the birds, they may never raise you blue bars. I will also include show placing of the bird, the parents of the bird and so on. The more info on the bird the better!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That racing pigeon that was sold to the man in California for 132,000.00 must have come with some kind of pedigree history. (This bird was winner of so many races) I'm sure he is going to breed to get some money back and he definitely needs a pedigree. Jos De Klak the famous racer from Holland kept track of the lineage, to improve his racers, and when his birds were auctioned I'm sure they came with papers. 

Treesa


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

This story is getting old, even with me. I once found four red homers, banded and all, in a poultry market. According to the date on the bands on their feet, they were all only two years old. I gave the Chinese owner twenty dollars and took them home. How did these birds end up in a cage ready for somebody's dinner table? They probably didn't make the grade. And, of course, taking up room and eating up food became a burden to their breeder. In all animal sports, the "failures" suffer dearly. In horse racing, dog racing, and, yes, even pigeon racing, the abuse is there. 

And, re lee, you are correct by saying that "you must have a program." But, I'll go one step farther by saying that we, the human beings, are the ones who are programmed. ($$$$$$$$$)

Not insinuating that breeders and owners are tyrants. The majority are wonderful and caring individuals. I'm only saying that in any business involving animals, the animals that aren't "pedigree" or "winners" are the ones most likely to suffer.


And, yes, of course, keep records of your pets; it's a great idea.


----------

